# City centre hotels in Bangkok



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello,

Could someone please, give me some idea on hotels to stay in Bangkok that are near a mall or sights. I have been to Bangkok before and stayed in Dusit Thani in Silom but it has been years ago. I will only be there For about 3 days. Its been a long time since I was there and I gathered there will be many new hotels since. Would appreciate recommended 4 or 5 star hotels. Thank you kindly C'


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Try Agoda.com, Booking.com or any other hotel-booking-site. 
IMHO Agoda is the best, with honest reviews and good maps where you can pick your hotel. 

Personally, I know Oriental Mandarin (Chao Praya River Side) and Novotel Petchaburi Road (adjacent to the Fashion Mall).


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

c_uk said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone please, give me some idea on hotels to stay in Bangkok that are near a mall or sights. I have been to Bangkok before and stayed in Dusit Thani in Silom but it has been years ago. I will only be there For about 3 days. Its been a long time since I was there and I gathered there will be many new hotels since. Would appreciate recommended 4 or 5 star hotels. Thank you kindly C'


Try 5 stars - Oriental , Shangi La or Peninsula along the Chao Phraya river close to Silom or 4 star - Sheraton in the same area.

Otherwise , on the Sukhumvit Road around Nana , which is the other major tourist area in Bkk , you've got Marriott and Landmark , 4 to 5 star.

The choice of Bkk hotels in the 3 to 4 star range is encyclopedic.


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you, Joseph and MW for your help. I will have a look on Agoda and check the hotels you have mentioned. Thanks again, very much appreciated. 

C'


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

joseph44 said:


> Try Agoda.com, Booking.com or any other hotel-booking-site.
> IMHO Agoda is the best, with honest reviews and good maps where you can pick your hotel.
> 
> Personally, I know Oriental Mandarin (Chao Praya River Side) and Novotel Petchaburi Road (adjacent to the Fashion Mall).


I have been to Oriental for lunch but not stayed there. Novotel looks nice. I have stayed with them here in UK. Which is the mall closer to the hotel and which part of Bangkok is nicer?


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

joseph44 said:


> Try Agoda.com, Booking.com or any other hotel-booking-site.
> IMHO Agoda is the best, with honest reviews and good maps where you can pick your hotel.
> 
> Personally, I know Oriental Mandarin (Chao Praya River Side) and Novotel Petchaburi Road (adjacent to the Fashion Mall).


Pardon me, you already have mentioned the Novotel is adjacent to a fashion mall. Do you mean shopping mall?


----------



## caveatemptor (Oct 15, 2012)

The Pathumwan (sp?)Princess hotel is centrally located in Siam Square and is part of a mall complex which has shops on 5 floors. My wife and daughter didn`t see daylight for two days!


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

caveatemptor said:


> The Pathumwan (sp?)Princess hotel is centrally located in Siam Square and is part of a mall complex which has shops on 5 floors. My wife and daughter didn`t see daylight for two days!


Haha, I bet you got a pretty good rest while they shop. Thanks for the infos. I don't actually shop much- just like the idea of hotel near a mall. I do like cafe's and its usually nice to sit in coffee shop in malls since it can get fairly hot. Also, I'm not so keen walking when it's hot.. I remember central mall( I think) has nice stuff and some local goodies which I love.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

c_uk said:


> Pardon me, you already have mentioned the Novotel is adjacent to a fashion mall. Do you mean shopping mall?


Yes, Fashion Mall is a shopping mall focused on fashion. 
Opposite Novotel on Petchaburi Road is another shopping mall (2 minutes walk) and at the back of Novotel (3 minutes walk) you'll find more Thai and Western focused shopping malls. 

Of course there are numerous shopping malls and near every mall there is more than one hotel.

Siam Square (as mentioned in another post) offers a great deal of malls and hotels; Siam Square/Plaza is seen as the unofficial city center of Bangkok.


----------



## bkkhome (Nov 6, 2012)

Im staying in Holiday Inn, its a very convenient location to some tourist spots.


----------

